# Swift Lifestyle 590 RL...2003 model



## BristolRoversfc (Jun 7, 2019)

Hi.
Just wondering if someone may be able to help please.
I only bought this motorhome yesterday,but I cant fathom out what the thick black electrical lead and large female plug is for directly behind the drivers seat.
My first thought was that mechanics use this plug for diagnostic information from the engine but it looks a little too big for that.
Maybe it is....im not sure.
Any ideas please?


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

OBD socket will be under the dash usually. It can be difficult for us to answer questions like this unless someone has the identical van. A photo might help.

Given how recently the purchase, unless the previous owner has died, I would be asking the seller for a proper handover of the van. Make a list of all your questions beforehand. If seller is too distant, email photos of the things you don't understand.


----------

